# Worms in walstad substrate?



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like you have White Worms. If they are they are a source of food for fish.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Fish without a doubt will eat any that poke up through the sand.
I've discovered worms in the tank a couple of time without it being a problem.
Once you stock the tank that's the end of the worm problem (imo)


----------



## bugman2494 (Sep 23, 2008)

I stocked the tank two weeks ago with sanke koi swordtails however these dirt/poo patches keep occurring. I also added some firetail gudgeons (great hunters) without any success either.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

If you have dirt drifting up through your cap, maybe you're seeing the bits that settle? Either that or its poo from the fish.

I've _tried _keeping worms in a very lightly stocked tank as a food source - they never last long... I would guess they're already eliminated.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like fish poo. Have you actually seen any worms?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

dirtyhermit said:


> Looks like fish poo. Have you actually seen any worms?


 +1 on fish poo


----------



## bugman2494 (Sep 23, 2008)

@ ThinkTank, i have gone through a ton of water changes so any dirt would have settled by now considering it is the 5th week since setup.

@ Dirtyhermit & jreich, it does look like fish poo however is not. These dirt/casting patches are appearing all over the tank even in the areas with a lot of flow. There wouldn't be a chance of fish poo settling in those areas.

I did a little experiment a few days ago by adding another layer of sand. Within a few hours, these fresh castings appeared again all over the tank. To me, it seemed like by capping it with sand, I was blocking the entrance of some organism hence it started to bring up the dirt and sand to unblocked the entrance. Argh....this is so very annoying. 5 weeks in and my water is still extremely cloudy after a whole heap of full water changes....grr


----------



## Disco Dan (Mar 17, 2011)

Patience. Siphon off any you see and as others have said - if you do in fact have worms the fish will eat them in due course (if they have not done so already). 

Kuhli Loaches love worms...


----------

